# Feeding My 5 month GSD Orijen Adult



## Castle (May 12, 2012)

Im a little unsure on how many cups he can eat per day with orijen. Im guessing my dog is around 20lbs, So it say 1-1 1/2 C per day, should i follow this? How much do i feed my dog if its 2-3 times a day?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

20 lbs at 5 months old is on the small side for a GSD.
i fed my pup 3 cups a day. 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
and 1 cup in the pm. i aslo gave my pup snacks throughout the day.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

When was the last time your pup was weighed? 20 pounds at 5 months seems quite low and looking at the pictures you posted of him in your intro thread I would guess he is quite a bit heavier than 20 pounds, though it's tough to tell by a picture.

I'd take him to a vet or somewhere with a scale and get an accurate weight, then go by the suggested feeding on the bag as a starting point. For multiple feedings just divide the amount in 2 or 3 depending on how many feedings a day you are giving him.

Our 6 month old girl, who is currently somewhere between 55 and 60 pounds and is eating Orijen 6 Fish formula, gets about 1.5 cups twice a day.


----------



## Castle (May 12, 2012)

ok i might have said that wrong. i based that on when i carry him to get him in the car. i do need to get the accurate weight. cause it say on his shot records that he was 21.9 lbs at 3/21/12, at 3 months.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Castle said:


> ok i might have said that wrong. i based that on when i carry him to get him in the car. i do need to get the accurate weight. cause it say on his shot records that he was 21.9 lbs at 3/21/12, at 3 months.


Your pup's weight has probably doubled from 3-5 months,if he's healthy. Should be getting a weight weekly in my opinion.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> Your pup's weight has probably doubled from 3-5 months,if he's healthy. Should be getting a weight weekly in my opinion.


The difference between Orijen adult and puppy is fairly indistinguishable on the nutrition chart if I remember correctly,but I'd stick with puppy til at least 8 months old.


----------

